# Does anyone have or know of an 88-key controller wider than 5'?



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 24, 2018)

Replies appreciated.

I'm trying to figure out a 1-width-fits-all design for a composer's desk I've been offering, and am now making myself.

So far I don't know of one.

TIA


----------



## vrocko (Jan 24, 2018)

According to the specs on the Sweetwater site, the Doepfer LMK4 is slightly wider.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 24, 2018)

Yeah the Doepfer is the first one that came to mind but that thing is in a beast of a hard case for the road... anyone who has that has to know it's not going to fit in any desks.

I just finished looking at an insane number of 88-key boards and settled on the Roland RD2000 which is about as big as they get at 55.6". The Zaor desk I bought accommodates up to 56.6" which I have to imagine is plenty.

Even my giant behemoth Yamaha XF8 is only 55.6". But with a board like that I'd be more concerned about height and width.

The shitty Argosy desk I just dumped could technically fit my XF8 in width but would have been useless as far as height and impossible as far as depth.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2018)

My ancient but loved Peavey DPM C8 monster is 57"

The Kurzeril Midiboard is another to check dimensions on


----------



## chillbot (Jan 24, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> The Kurzeril Midiboard is another to check dimensions on


Wow what a cool looking board that is...! Wonder how the action is?






Again though, width-wise it looks a few inches skinnier than my XF8... it would be more of a height/depth issue.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2018)

The Midiboard weighted action is really nice, there are still quite a few in service. it was designed in Waltham btw before Young Chang bought Kurzweil.

Here in the C8









chillbot said:


> Wow what a cool looking board that is...! Wonder how the action is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 24, 2018)

Okay, thanks.

Yeah, I see the Doepfler has a bunch of buttons on the left, so I'd have to make a wider one for all three people in the US who have them. Same with the Peavey.

My Kurzweil K250 (same vintage as the MIDIboard) is 56 or 57" wide. But it's too heavy for this desk design and too thick. My guess is that the MIDIboard is too. I could figure out a different design for those keyboards, but their main problem is that they're too high in the back - they slope up.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Scratch the Peavey then, it 90lbs.

I'm sure most have newer lighter boards like the NI's.



Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I see the Doepfler has a bunch of buttons on the left, so I'd have to make a wider one for all three people in the US who have them. Same with the Peavey.
> 
> My Kurzweil K250 (same vintage as the MIDIboard) is 56 or 57" wide. But it's too heavy for this desk design and too thick. My guess is that the MIDIboard is too. I could figure out a different design for those keyboards, but their main problem is that they're too high in the back - they slope up.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2018)

#90 is okay. Below is how the keyboard shelf is attached to the sides: six dowels on each side + glue, and wood glue itself is really strong. I might reinforce it with an additional 1"x1"x [about 14" long} strip under each side if it were going to support #90, but this would be fine.

The K250 weighs quite a bit more.


----------



## FriFlo (Jan 25, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Wow what a cool looking board that is...! Wonder how the action is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one of those. Really great! Polyphonic aftertouch and very good velocity response. The action is not as heavy as a grand piano, more comparable to a Rhodes. Long wooden keys, no springs. Built like a tank and really heavy. For a studio keyboard I am done looking! For live playing, probably to heavy. Buy it, if you get one and see that it is the American build (better action) and latest OS (3.0). You won't regret it, especially if you would like a polyphonic aftertouch action for playing synths (kind of like CS 80, but from I heard even better).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2018)

You can say all the same things about the K250, but it has a different action from the MIDIboard's. It doesn't have aftertouch, though... at least I don't think it does. The feel is a little perkier than most weighted keyboards, but it's easy to control.

I use a K2500X as my controller because it's reliable, however the K250 does have a better feel.


----------

